# Small Office building Snow Bid



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

What would you guys roughly bid for this office building. Seasonal, 3" trigger no salt and no walks. Average snowfall in Syracuse, NY a year about 120". I appreciate any .02 you fellas have

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1001...th+Ave+NE+#100,+Buffalo,+Minnesota+55313&z=19


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Everyone else is going to ask, so Ill be the one to do it. What equipment would be on the site? Where can you pile snow?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Think some one else ask how to bid this site few weeks back. If not boy looks like same photo


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1657472 said:


> Think some one else ask how to bid this site few weeks back. If not boy looks like same photo


I search thinking was on here but no luck must been a different site I seen this photo on


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

This exact same google sat pic is posted in the bidding help forum, member Cheelob.

Long drive from NY to Minnesota.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought it looked like the same pic too


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1657486 said:


> I thought it looked like the same pic too


I guess I wasn't going crazy


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

[email protected];1657387 said:


> What would you guys roughly bid for this office building. Seasonal, 3" trigger no salt and no walks. Average snowfall in Syracuse, NY a year about 120". I appreciate any .02 you fellas have
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1001...th+Ave+NE+#100,+Buffalo,+Minnesota+55313&z=19


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148553

Check this thread might help answer your ???????


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Buswell Forest;1657484 said:


> This exact same google sat pic is posted in the bidding help forum, member Cheelob.
> 
> Long drive from NY to Minnesota.


He is a Maintenance company. Probably looking to see what he can get the job for and then sub it out to someone. :angry:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Boy, I don't like this BS at all! Shady operators out there.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Mods should ban Cheelob and bulhead.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheelob actually lives there, and I bet he is on the level.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1657667 said:


> Cheelob actually lives there, and I bet he is on the level.


Sorry Cheelob. I take it back.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1657667 said:


> Cheelob actually lives there, and I bet he is on the level.


J.E.M. Property Maintenance 
http://www.bbb.org/upstate-new-york...ntenance-in-rochester-ny-235967457/complaints

READ THIS


----------



## cheelob (Oct 1, 2009)

Geez I step away for a couple days and I am going to be banned  

Yes that is the same pic as me. I accidentally left address on my post and got underbid by someone who couldn't find their own work.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep the faith bud. I knew you were on the level.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Go to the site when it snows to see who it was ?


----------



## cheelob (Oct 1, 2009)

I can see site from my driveway so I will be watching. Cutthroat business I guess.
Was signing up a customer this weekend and a guy pulled up to ask what I was charging and I respectfully declined. He said he would do driveway for $20. I asked why and he said just for the work. I signed customer up for $40 per push. Us plow saps need to ban together and not underbid. Plenty of work to go around and people will pay for reliable plowing.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep the positive outlook. You will eventually reap the rewards of it.


----------

